# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كيكة الكراميل  " بالصور "

## farooo7a

مرحبا صبايا J


كيف حالكم ؟؟ عساكم بخير !!



انا جايبه لكم حلا اليوم مررررره سهل



يعني حتى الي ما لها بالطبخ ان شاء الله راح تقدر تسويه



^^^^^^^^^^^^



المقادير


2 – كريم كراميل البودره ( الاخضر )


3-كاسات حليب نيدو سائل



حمام مائي




كيكة بيت كويكر البيضاء



^^^^^^^^^



طريقة العمل



خذي الحليب وخليه يسخن على النار



ولمى يسخن اخلطي معاه الكريم كراميل البودره



في هالوقت خذي الصينيه الي راح تسوي فيها الكيكه



امسحيها بقليل زيت عشان لمى تجي تشيلي الكيكه ما يلزق



وبعد كذا حطي السكر المحروق الي تابع علبة الكراميل



في هالوقت سوي خلطه بيت كويكر



طبعا الي ما سويت بيت كويكر من قبل مكتوبه المقادير ورا العلبه حقت الكيكه



حطي الكريم كراميل فوق السكر المحروق



وبعدها حطي خلطة بيت كويكر فوق الكراميل



وحطو الصينه في حمام مائي



خلوها بالفرن ساعه كامله



وبعدها لمى تطلعوها خلوها تبرد تفتر شوي



وبعدين حطوها ع الاقل ساعتين تبرد بالثلاجه



وبالهناء والعافيه









وعلى فكره صور الكيكه الي نزلتها انا الي سويتها لوووول



<< قاعده تسوي دعايه حق حالها



هههههههههههههههه



تحياتي لكم


* فروووحه*

----------


## fatemah

شكرا على الكيكة
تسلم ايدش
تقبلي مروري

----------


## farooo7a

*العفووووووووووو فطوووووووووووووم*

*الله يعافيك*

*اذا زهقتي روحي سويها* 

*تحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## ؛؛ بســــــمة ؛

الصراحة لذيذة فروووووووحه شهيتيني ..

أممممم كأني تذوقتها يعني هههههههه

يالله نقوم نسويها ..

يسلموا عيوني

----------


## farooo7a

*تسلمي يا قلبي كلك ذوووووووق*

*"بسمة"*

*سويها وادعيلي*

*تحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## سيناريو

*مشكوره فروححححححح كأني باسوي تفحيط على الطبق هاذا اللذييييييييذ مابخلي شي في الصحن لاني جوعانه*
*يسلمو* 
*بالعافيه على الجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وااااااااااو ماشاء الله عليج رووووعة لذيذة هااااااا كاني ذقتها منج ..

تسلم يدج والله يعطيج العافية ..

انتظرها منج زين مو تنسي ..

----------


## farooo7a

*مشكوره فروححححححح*
*العفو ما سوينا شي يا عمري*
*كأني باسوي تفحيط على الطبق هاذا اللذييييييييذ*
*اي يالله وانا معك هههههههههه*
*مابخلي شي في الصحن لاني جوعانه*
*لا عاد اتركيلي شوي حرام تعبانه عليه 
يسلمو* 
*يسلم غاليك ومغليك
بالعافيه على الجميع*
*الله يعافيك يا قلبي*

*تحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*وااااااااااو ماشاء الله عليج رووووعة*
*اخجلتي تواضعي* 
* لذيذة هااااااا كاني ذقتها منج ..*
*عليك بالعافيه يالغاليه 
سلم يدج والله يعطيج العافية ..*
*الله يسلمك والله يعافيك* 

*تحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## ابتسام

*وووووووووووووواو شكلها يشهي 
الله يعطيك العافية أختي فرووحه*
*لاعدمناك يالغلا*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بسييييييييطه*
*ولذييييذه يسلاااام على هالكريم كراميل اذكر في رمضان من تسويها الوالده تجي  نصف الليل الصحن فاضي خللص*
*شكرا لك اختي*
*ويعطيك الله العافيه عالطرح*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلمو يدينك فروووحه على الكيكة 
يعطيك رب العافية

تحياتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مبين عليها حلوووه*
*ان شاء الله نسويها قرريب*
*يسلمووا خيووه فرووحه على الوصفه اللذيذه*
*يعطيك ربي الف صحه وعافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## فرح

تسلم يدينك حبيبتي farooo7a
ع الحلى الحلووو كأني تذوقته بعد 
انشاء الله اجربه ..
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
موفقه

----------


## شوق الربيع

لذيييييذا 

مشكووووره على الوصفة 

يعطيكِ الف العافية والصحة



تحيااااااااااتي
شـوقـ الـربـيـعـ

----------


## احلى ليل

يسلموووو والله الطبق مشهي
يبغى لي اشتري صينية زيش واعملها فيها
اني اختي مرة سوتها بس في صينية عادية بس شكلها في دي اشهى
يسلمووو حبيبتي على الطبق

----------


## farooo7a

شكرا حبيباتي

على مروركم واشكركم ع الاطراء

تحياتي للجميع

فروحه

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## farooo7a

*تسلمي حبيبتي " الامل البعيد "*

*لا حرمنا ربي من طلتك الحلوه*

*تحيااااااااتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## lela

الله عليك تسلم ايدك

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

تسلم يمناك

----------


## حبيبه سمسم

تسلمي اختي

----------

